# Fall Lawn Care Recommendation please...



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello

First time homeowner, been in the house since June. Currently have tall fescue growing and an irrigation system. Since moving in I have mowed tall 3.5-4 inches and dropped a full application of Milorganite. I water 2 times a week for 40 mins each zone. My biggest issues right now is some pretty decent size patches of crabgrass that were not treated in the spring and other minor weeds that are existing in the lawn. By and large the lawn in doing fairly well and is 80% grass that is thick and green.

My projected steps for the fall are:
1. Aerate and over seed
2. Tenacity for crab grass.

My questions are: 
1. Do I need to add sod to the lawn after over seeding?
2. Do I need to mow lower prior to over seeding to help with seed to soil contact?
3. Do I need to rake any possible thatch to ensure seed to soil contact before aerating? 
4. Can I mow the lawn after seeding? Will that disturb the new seeds? 
5. Should I spray for crab grass prior to aerate and over seeding so that new grass does not have to compete with the existing weeds.

And any other helpful tips would be great!!

Thank you


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

1. Did you mean to type sod?
2. Yes
3. Definitely
4. Give it a week
5. You can


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

Fronta1 said:


> 1. Did you mean to type sod?
> 2. Yes
> 3. Definitely
> 4. Give it a week
> 5. You can


Thank you


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Catlettsl said:


> And any other helpful tips would be great!!


Perfect! You are where I am in lawn care: Just getting started.

First, remember that this is a two-year project. At least! If you are serious, spend $15 bucks or so on a soil test to see what you are working with. You may need lime but the right type of lime is very important. There is other info in a soil test that will become important. You will need to wait 6-8 weeks after your last fertilizer or lime application before taking a test. This means springtime for you.

This year? I would drop some seed if you feel like "doing something." Then spray Tenacity over top (not before). That will get crabgrass and winter annuals. I would do Milo September 1. Then again October 1. Then come in with some 46-0-0 urea one or two weeks after top growth ceases to feed roots for good green-up in spring. That's probably mid-November for me but you will know it when you see it. You will mow and not cut anything

When the forsythia blooms in spring, come in with prodiamine as pre-emergent to prevent crabgrass, etc. Apply at four-month rate so it wears off by August. By next August, you can take stock of where you are and make plans for 2019.

That's roughly my plan. I am doing some kelp, humic acid, yucca, molasses (or some kind of sugar), and sodium laureth sulfate (SLES) to kick-start my soil microbes and loosen it up a touch. You can probably use Dawn dish detergent in place of SLES but I went full nutty because... well... I got issues, ya know?


----------



## luderiffic (May 1, 2017)

1. Do you mean put down soil/dirt on top of your seed?

That is my question. How to you get dirt to cover the overseed for TTTF? When I did my reno last year, I was told you can't just throw down seed, it must get covered? How or why is it different when you overseed?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

luderiffic said:


> That is my question. How to you get dirt to cover the overseed for TTTF?


A lot will depend on what you are trying to do. If you are simply looking to add varieties of grass or strengthen up some weak spots, drop some seed and rake it in if possible. Otherwise, a good soaking to jiggle the seed to the top of the soil should suffice. Keep the seed moist after that.

Many people will mix their seed with Milorganite and apply them both at the same time. Milo is 85% organic matter which will help - a little - to maintain moisture near your seed. Milo requires microbial action to break it down. This means you'll want a healthy soil (lots of microbugs) for best/fastest action.

Finally, a light top dressing with peat moss will help you cover and keep your soil moist.


----------



## Catlettsl (Aug 24, 2017)

Very helpful tips guys! Thanks.

Why do people want varieties of grass in their lawn? What is the benefit? What grass would mix well with Tall Fescue?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

For the most part it's "just in case". You have 3 varieties so "just in case" one doesn't work well in that spot, the other 2 might. Most people want to just throw seed down and not worry about it. It also helps with disease, if a disease hits your lawn and kills all the TTTF then you still have whatever other types in there.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

Catlettsl said:


> Very helpful tips guys! Thanks.
> 
> Why do people want varieties of grass in their lawn? What is the benefit? What grass would mix well with Tall Fescue?


Lol if all my seed germinates I'll have over 13 kinds of grass in my yard, 3-4 PRGs, 8 different KBGs and the fescue that was there originally. It most certainly is a No mix! So probably more than 13


----------

